# [FIRMWARE] P930_UDT_v18f_04112012 (Nitro HD ICS LEAK)



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is the latest leak for the AT&T LG Nitro HD, I have no info on it. So have fun, I am not responsible for your actions!

http://www.gigashare.in/427a5 _(don't mirror, link to this post for download)_

*As usual, a big shout out to our anonomous source!*


----------



## xuanlong33 (Jun 13, 2013)

Link die


----------



## disc39 (Apr 8, 2014)

The link is no good...what's up


----------

